# Viagra 4 The Undead!!!



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

In me' spare time I made an Injector 4 the Undead....









Hand made, from junk...

Does not all Reanimators need something like this???


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Zurgh you will make a lot of undead happy.  The gun looks pretty cool!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is pretty nice. Have you got to try it out yet?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's sick ! Nice job


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

umm..nice. it looks really cool!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Very cool. I love this type of prop making. Would be really cool if you could get a L.E.D. lighting up the liquid from underneath!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... and cheap too!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job pal very cool looking


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Of course all reanimators need something like this, excellent work Zurgh


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The perfect gift for the reanimator who has everything... 

Very cool project, nice work!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, looks like you went to the reanimator shop and bought a brand new all purpose zombie x1000 reanimator gun.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice work very steam punkish


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cool. Looks great


----------

